# He thinks I'm crazy...I think he's crazy



## Newgirl12 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm brand spankin new to this website and this is my first post. I feel that I might be coming here often as I need somewhere to vent my frustrations and get advice from time to time. This morning before I'm getting ready to walk out the door my husband says oh by the way I drove by the grocery store yesterday on my way to Walgreen's and saw where you parked. I said yes I remember where I parked what was wrong with that? I parked by where people return their carts. I parked there on purpose because I know how anal he is about where I park the car because heaven forbid someone scratches or dents either of our cars. I parked there thinking okay this is a good spot...that way there is only one car on the side of me because the carts are on the other side and no one will ding me there. I left the house just shaking my head and said you seriously need help. When we go somewhere he usually parks where no other cars are so no one will hit us....we usually have to drive around for a while so he can find the perfect spot....it drives me nuts. This past weekend he went up north with a friend of his and his son and when I came home he was talking about how rough his friend and his son were in the car. i'm sorry, but he acts like we should treat our cars as though they are gold....I'm sorry, but to me it's just a way for me to get from place a to place b. His defense is always we have these nice cars don't you think we should take care of them....I'm not saying I go out of my way to bang them up, but I certainly think it's a little crazy that he actually checked to see where I was parked when he was driving by. Am I crazy here or does he need some help?

We also have a 21 month old daughter and he doesn't like her touching anything in the house because she might break it or wreck it....he is definately obsessive compulsive, but I can't convience him to talk to anyone about it. He won't let anyone come in to clean our home because he thinks they will be going through or moving his things. We own a smalll liquor store and we can't travel anywhere because he won't give the safe code to any of his employees because he doesn't trust anyone. When he locks up the store he goes back and shakes the doors like 3 or 4 times after he's locked up to make sure they are locked. Before he leaves our house in the morning he pulls out of the driveway and sits in front of the house for a minute or two staring at it to make sure it's all locked up. These are just a few examples of things he does. Just looking for your opinions here because I'm really getting sick of it and don't know how to handle it anymore.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

OCD, look it up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JRiZZY (Aug 11, 2011)

Definitely characteristics of obsessive compulsive disorder. Maybe not as extreme as some cases but a little more progressed than others. My husband has some annoying habits such as the way he folds clothes or socks. They MUST be done a certain way or it "bothers" him (I just let him do his own laundry lol) Or if the kitchen table is strewn with items that don't belong that "bothers" him also and he has to clean it off. Nothing too crazy though. It is enough that I just let him do it on his own and it doesn't annoy me TOO much..usually. He admits he has slight OCD but I don't think he necessarily needs counseling because it doesn't affect our daily lives. If you feel your husbands OCD interrupts daily life, he should definitely see a Doctor IMO.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

His personality reminds me of that Shania Twain song, _That dont impress me much._ 

But I think you should respect that he adores his cars. That's part of loving someone. My H is that way with his car so I wont even drive it. I have my own truck, which is old and beat up. Suits me. I do, however, have a book collection that I would have an aneurism over if something happened to them. So I try and think of my H's car as my books. 

Also, he's not trusting which implies he is not trustworthy. Most people that become obsessed with other's lying or stealing from them are that way because they either do, or would lie and steal from others. He's just not an honest guy. That or someone really screwed him over in the past.


----------

